# Chris - What's wrong with my songs?



## Regor (Sep 14, 2006)

I just checked the Jukebox to see if there were any comments on my band's songs I uploaded a while ago... and I see some comments about the songs being played at 1000bpm and Alvin & the Chipmunk vocals... so I check them out and it's playing in fast forward.

I like DragonForce, but those songs aren't supposed to be THAT fast


----------



## Drew (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm not chris, but what are they encoded as? Bitrate AND sampling depth?

Also, why do you have a naked dude in your avatar?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 14, 2006)

I thought that song was supposed to be like that. I read the comments and I listened to it and I thought it was funny joke.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Drew said:


> Also, why do you have a naked dude in your avatar?


No wonder you wear pink polo shirts. That's the heavyweight champ of the world!


Fedor Emilianenko, Pride FC HW Champ. And probably toughest man alive right now.


----------



## Donnie (Sep 14, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fedor Emilianenko, Pride FC HW Champ. And probably toughest man alive right now.


Ah, he's one of those.
Well, contrary to popular belief not all us guys like to watch grown men prance around in hot pants and punch each other.


----------



## Drew (Sep 14, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> No wonder you wear pink polo shirts. That's the heavyweight champ of the world!
> 
> 
> Fedor Emilianenko, Pride FC HW Champ. And probably toughest man alive right now.



 At least I WEAR shirts...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Ah, he's one of those.
> Well, contrary to popular belief not all us guys like to watch grown men prance around in hot pants and punch each other.


Nope. Some of you grown men prefer to wear pink, drink PBR, and roll around in the yard listening to Stryper. 

Drew - that's to hide your girly-man physique, jah. You need PUMPED! UP! Besides, I dare you to go confront him about his fashion sense. Double dog dare ya!


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 14, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Nope. Some of you grown men prefer to wear pink, drink PBR, and roll around in the yard listening to Stryper.
> 
> Drew - that's to hide your girly-man physique, jah. You need PUMPED! UP! Besides, I dare you to go confront him about his fashion sense. Double dog dare ya!




Just feel the man-love!


----------



## Leon (Sep 14, 2006)

^ i felt it, even though i don't think i wanted to


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2006)

Drew said:


> I'm not chris, but what are they encoded as? Bitrate AND sampling depth?
> 
> Also, why do you have a naked dude in your avatar?


----------



## Drew (Sep 22, 2006)

Chris said:


> ...



Bump for the inquisitive soul.


----------

